# Drywall & cinder block



## wajackson (Apr 21, 2012)

Have a 60 yr old home that is cinder block with brick veneer.  I'm planning a bathroom remodel and will have to remove all the plaster. On the exterior wall the plaster is directly on the cinder block. My challenge comes when I drywall. If I frame out the exterior, it will throw off all the spacing for plumbing and will require more work than I intended. What's my risk in gluing the drywall to the cinder block?  The house has no moisture issues and no insulation.


----------



## stuart45 (Apr 25, 2012)

It done like that a lot here.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpAe75e19X0[/ame]


----------



## wajackson (Apr 26, 2012)

That's a very informative video. Thank you for sharing.


----------

